# I guess i'm a mantle builder now



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

i framed out for a ventless gas fireplace about two weeks ago,built a phoney chase out side instead of the typical,shed roof bumpout(looks much better).i was then asked to build the mantle.took a few days from start to finish,(waiting for glue to set up and drying time for paint)all mdf ,with some hardwood mouldings ,gave it three coats of primer and three coats of paint,sanded between coats.somehow i got stuck doing the granite tile suround and floor,i'll be doing that this week


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful work!


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice Wizard. Did you come up with the design? Also, why three coats of primer, just curious.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very, very nice woodwizard.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

The area i sprayed in wasn't exacly dust free so it needed some additional sanding between coats and being around such heat ,i felt the undercoat as important as the finish coat.It only takes 5-10 min to spray each coat,so its not like i spent days painting it. the customer found a design on the internet he liked but there were some things i didn't like, so we altered it ,we added some hardwood mouldings with with egg and dart to match some of the trim in the house and changed the dementions a bit,the proportions weren't right,a few changes that i think made a big difference.i'm very happy with it and most important so is the customer.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Just like to say thanks for the compliments coming from woodworkers like myself ,it means alot.I always say a compliment coming from a woodworker alike is the highest praise,men who truely appreciate the craft of woodworking.


----------

